# Showcase Stock Rom



## wooggie (Feb 26, 2012)

Anyone happen to have an alltel stock rom for the showcase? I haven't been able to find one for it anywhere or anyway to get back to it.


----------



## wooggie (Feb 26, 2012)

Ok. So I'm assuming no one has a stock rom. So does anyone know why everything with any rom I try works except my 3g? Thanks for any help.


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

The reason being your modem / radio is different because of your carrier.

This might work its ntelos and other small carriers stock rom...

After flashing be sure to dial *228 to activate

Here....... http://dl.dropbox.com/u/50778557/EI20%20Binary%20ntelos%20and%20small%20carriers.zip


----------



## wooggie (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks for the rom. Still no 3g but maybe close enough to stock to take back to store.


----------

